# Seeking a GM for one on one RP (NSFW)



## Battle Foxxo (Nov 17, 2020)

Seeking someone who can GM for a RP loosely based around a gynocractic society. My character trying to escape it and go back home or ending up succumbing to it. Can be done over discord!

We can include dice rolls as well as basic DnD like elements to it. Won't be all lewd of course, NSFW to story ratio maybe around 60-40 or so. Add me on discord to discuss! Jerry o3o#0661

We can also do your own take/version of this type of RP as well, I am open to ideas.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Nov 17, 2020)

Sounds interesting, but one question... what is a gynocratic society lol, I'm a little dumb '>.>


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Nov 17, 2020)

Akindofsquid said:


> Sounds interesting, but one question... what is a gynocratic society lol, I'm a little dumb '>.>


Female ran or females are in control

In this case, kinda think of Amazon women?


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Nov 17, 2020)

Ooooh, gotcha. I'd be interested, if you want.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jan 11, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jan 18, 2021)

Booooump


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jan 22, 2021)

buuuuuump


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 23, 2021)

If this were SFW, I would jump all over it.  I actually have a gynocratic society that I sometimes RP: a female-dominated pirate clan that keeps their males as slaves.  (In fact, in their language, the words for "male" and "slave" are the same!)  I just don't feel comfortable with my skill at writing NSFW.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jan 23, 2021)

Tyll'a said:


> If this were SFW, I would jump all over it.  I actually have a gynocratic society that I sometimes RP: a female-dominated pirate clan that keeps their males as slaves.  (In fact, in their language, the words for "male" and "slave" are the same!)  I just don't feel comfortable with my skill at writing NSFW.


I wouldn't mind discussing it at least! Does seem interesting with an already thought you world


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 23, 2021)

Battle Foxxo said:


> I wouldn't mind discussing it at least! Does seem interesting with an already thought you world


Sounds good!  That whole thing actually started from a question someone asked in a now-defunct _Final Fantasy XIV_ roleplay Discord, and even though I've mostly RPd it within that game, I have made other versions of it as well


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jan 23, 2021)

Tyll'a said:


> Sounds good!  That whole thing actually started from a question someone asked in a now-defunct _Final Fantasy XIV_ roleplay Discord, and even though I've mostly RPd it within that game, I have made other versions of it as well


Feel free to add me on discord, could discuss when I'm free


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 23, 2021)

Sure thing.  I'll probably be busy for most of tomorrow, but I'll let you know when I'm free


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Feb 11, 2021)

Suddenly in the mood for something kinda animal crossing themed? Having to deal with running an island or town. Could be a serial romantic story? Message or add me on discord if interested


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Feb 16, 2021)

boooump


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Feb 18, 2021)

Badabump


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Feb 19, 2021)

Biddibop


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Feb 26, 2021)

Bump! Still open to other ideas as well.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Mar 3, 2021)

bimp bump


----------



## Tyll'a (Mar 3, 2021)

I'd still be interested in the RP we talked about earlier if you are


----------



## Battle Foxxo (May 26, 2021)

Bump, got a bit better at writing and rather find it relaxing!


----------



## Tyll'a (May 26, 2021)

Just sent you a PM.  Still interested if you are!


----------

